# Look who I found!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I had an urgent call this morning. Two shelters near me have been closed down due to animal cruelty charges. Animals are still being dropped off, but they are not open for adoptions. A beautiful boy was dropped off this morning, and since they are overflowing, he moves up the euthanasia list. He could only go to rescue as they have no vet to give any shots to adopt out. I spent my day sending out lots of emails, texts, and phone calls. I am happy to say I will pick up this sweet two year old boy tomorrow morning and taking him to TGRR's vet. I cannot wait to meet him!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

He's adorable! Who could part with him?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

azzure said:


> He's adorable! Who could part with him?



I have given up on trying to figure out people, and find that I like dogs much better than humans! They are always happy to see me!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was he a stray or a surrender?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Megora said:


> Was he a stray or a surrender?


A surrender, he is so badly matted you can't tell if he's been neutered or not!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You are an amazing woman! I can't believe how many dogs you've helped in the past couple of months!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Jenn took the words out of my mouth. You are really on a roll this summer. He looks like a keeper!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is a cutie.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

KathyL said:


> Jenn took the words out of my mouth. You are really on a roll this summer. He looks like a keeper!


He does to me too, but no room at my inn! I know TGRR has a long wait list for a younger boy and he will get a great home! Wish I could keep them all, but I know 4 is my limit....


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

azzure said:


> He's adorable! Who could part with him?


 I will NEVER understand .....


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> He does to me too, but no room at my inn! I know TGRR has a long wait list for a younger boy and he will get a great home! Wish I could keep them all, but I know 4 is my limit....


 He will be the love of someone's life. You are an angel.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

GoldenMum sorry if I am being repetitive but I am in awe of you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He looks like such an adorable boy. You are a very special person, and you must need an Ark by now!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg he's so sweet!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am going to let Teresa (remember her bat invasion stories many years ago?) know about him. Remember she lost Copper a few years back in October (he was a rescue, and she has multiple cat and dog rescues but she has a huge heart and property)


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> I am going to let Teresa (remember her bat invasion stories many years ago?) know about him. Remember she lost Copper a few years back in October (he was a rescue, and she has multiple cat and dog rescues but she has a huge heart and property)


He has already been promised to the rescue. I have asked T about several Goldens I've helped. Don't think she feels she has room with all her babies. But if she ever is ready, I will help her find one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> He does to me too, but no room at my inn! I know TGRR has a long wait list for a younger boy and he will get a great home! Wish I could keep them all, but I know 4 is my limit....


He's beautiful, sure wish I could get my DH to up my limit to 4......

Thank you for everything you've done for all these Goldens this year, you're amazing.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> He has already been promised to the rescue. I have asked T about several Goldens I've helped. Don't think she feels she has room with all her babies. But if she ever is ready, I will help her find one!


OK.
Thank you for helping him be safe.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG, he is soooo sweet, and calm. Someone will hit the jackpot when they get him. He needs to be vetted and have a SPA day, other than that this boy is perfect!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

he's beautiful!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is a beauty -- nice rich color and his coat looks pretty good in the pictures -- not real dry.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks amazing! Someone's home will be much brighter very soon 

How long will he be with you?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Like others I am in awe of you and how you help these sweet goldens! He is awesome! I read about those two shelters a couple of weeks ago, btw. 

So glad you saved him!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hubbub said:


> He looks amazing! Someone's home will be much brighter very soon
> 
> How long will he be with you?


He went right to the vet today. I may have him mid week, I cannot imagine he will not find a home within a couple of weeks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

You are amazing!! I'm sure this beautiful boy will find a home soon.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know you probably think you're only doing what you feel is right, but make no doubt about it, you are a super super woman going to such lengths to save the lives of these beautiful dogs. Thank you!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with what Hubbub, Karen, DJdogman and others have said.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> OMG, he is soooo sweet, and calm. Someone will hit the jackpot when they get him. He needs to be vetted and have a SPA day, other than that this boy is perfect!


He's beautiful and sounds absolutely wonderful-_perfect really. _


----------

